# What is this mucus discharge?



## viperdrake (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello guys, once again.. here asking questions hehehe see if i can help torko all i can, well today during torko's hydrating morning soak, i think nature called him.. and he went.. or so i thought.. what i saw in the bucket was this mucus/oily transparent with mustard/brown tinges and spots, it was denser than water since it stayed in the bottom but it wasn't soluble in water.. i looked like when you pour oil on water that the oil just blots up, what is this? doesn't look like urine or urates or poop, i have pic if you guys want to see it... dint post it well because i dunno how many of you actually want to look at it hehehe


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2012)

have you ever had his feces ( poop) tested for parasites? 
have you had any diet changes lately?


----------



## viperdrake (Feb 23, 2012)

Laura said:


> have you ever had his feces ( poop) tested for parasites?
> have you had any diet changes lately?



well he hasn't eaten since i bought him (torko is sick ) he has a respiratory infection, he hasn't pooped either, he has urinated though.

he just recently started drinking a LOT from the soak water ( he didnt used to even drink then ) since ive been following madkins007 hydrating mix (thread to the mix, stickie) and he drinks the soak water with the mix, will be trying to feed him some solids this weekend see if he wants any if not ill just buy babyfood by the gallon and soak him in that hahaha 


here is the pic in link form Click here if you want to see it


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2012)

that looks like liquid poop.


----------

